# DNA40 or DNA60? SXK Billet Box



## Ruwaid (17/4/19)

Hi guys
Did want to add this to sxk bb issues so created another for your opinions based on your experience/knowledge.

So I want to order an SXK BB but torn between DNA40 and DNA60. They both priced the same but because of that very fact something says the DNA40 would be better!? Only because say sites/people say the DNA60 sxk bb also had few issues with ohms jumping etc and that the DNA40 was the closet to the OG BB?

Does anyone know if the DNA40 came with the usb port for charging and escribe? @Juan_G @AneesEbrahim 

Besides about every screen and every menu being customizable, customizing battery life and the consistent quality vape that DNA's give...what are some other big benefits?

Thank you guys!


----------



## Raindance (17/4/19)

My DNA40 bb has a smaller screen and auto detects nickel wire for TC vaping. TC can not just be selected. No usb port so no customisation possible. 
Still a great device though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (17/4/19)

I don't have a BB anymore, my SXK had a 70W chip also. But I am running a DNA60 that was a display unit for 3 years before I got it. No issues at all. But I've noticed there's a definite difference in power delivery depending on the batteries I run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (17/4/19)

@Spyro which batteries gave better power delivery bud? The pink Samsung 30q?


----------



## Spyro (17/4/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @Spyro which batteries gave better power delivery bud? The pink Samsung 30q?



No they gave the worst power delivery of the batteries that I have. 

Slightly better performance with 25R

Major difference with VTC5A 

Battery age may also have played a factor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/4/19)

Spyro said:


> No they gave the worst power delivery of the batteries that I have.
> 
> Slightly better performance with 25R
> 
> ...


The higher cdr rated batteries run cooler than the lower rated ones. Therefore a lot of energy in a 30q goes lost in battery heat which the cooler 25r does not loose that way. Therefore in high power setups a 25r may in fact give longer vaping time than a 30q. 

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (17/4/19)

Raindance said:


> The higher cdr rated batteries run cooler than the lower rated ones. Therefore a lot of energy in a 30q goes lost in battery heat which the cooler 25r does not loose that way. Therefore in high power setups a 25r may in fact give longer vaping time than a 30q.
> 
> Regards




Absolutely, the very moment you start to stress a battery, you no longer get the full mah out of it. 45W per 30Q, 60W per 25R, these are rough estimates by mooch. Doubling the amount of batteries doubles the available wattage, Allegedly.

I run 30Qs, 25Rs, VTC5a's, I get a full day no matter which battery I use. But the ramp up is very different. I'll record a video later to show you what I mean.


----------



## AneesEbrahim (17/4/19)

Hi @Ruwaid

Unfortunately neither the DNA60 and DNA40 have USB ports on the SXK Billet Box's, the same goes for the authentic ones. But you will find that compared to the SXK board, with the DNA board you will get better battery life and a better power output. That's from my personal experience with using Billet Box's with DNA boards. The only downfall is not being able to do any customizations because it lacks the USB port!

I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## haruspex (17/4/19)

@AneesEbrahim it would seem that the newer DNA 60 SXK BB does have a USB port.
https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/23...l?search_query=sxk+bb&results=92#.XLcESTAzbmE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim (17/4/19)

haruspex said:


> @AneesEbrahim it would seem that the newer DNA 60 SXK BB does have a USB port.
> https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/23...l?search_query=sxk+bb&results=92#.XLcESTAzbmE



That's so cool! I purchased mine while in China last year. I got the SXK 70watt with a USB port, it's a pity they never had any DNA's with a USB port then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

